# Mon Ibook G4 se bloque



## RousseAudibert (11 Mai 2010)

bonjour , j'ai un Ibook G4 avec Mac OS X 10.4.11 avec un processeur 1.33 Power PC G4 et une memoire 512 Mo integre , je le branche en ethernet car depuis quelques temsp la connection WIFI me bloquée l'ordi .... maintenant j'arive à travailler dessus tout un apm mais il y à des jours .. bé j'ai beau l'allumer , le redemarrer , un ecran noir s'affiche et me dit de l'éteindre de force .... et ca peu etre comme ca 10 fois d'affiler ..... est ce un probleme de disque dur ??? Merci pour votre aide car meme si ca devient un ibook ancien , JE L'AIME !!!! je veux le réparer ....


----------



## mac_eric (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu as un pb avec ta carte airport à l'intérieur de ton ibook.
Il ya un faux contact entre la CM et cette carte.

Cordialement,
Eric
nothing.man@hotmail.fr


----------



## RousseAudibert (11 Mai 2010)

ok , je vais voir ca alors ..... je crois que j'ai vu un topic où on montre le demontage , merci en tout cas


----------

